# To the fully integrated types, can you help a coach built?



## Freddiebooks (Aug 9, 2008)

The Hymers A class that pass me by have been grabbing my attention more and more. Some of the new ones look terrific.

So i have been looking on the web site etc, and i'm struggling to find a layout that i can even come close to liking. 

Do they all come with fix beds ? 

Do any have a rear U shaped lounge ?

This is in now way a critical post, i'm just curious to know in case i feel like a change of m/h. 

Thanks

Freddiebooks


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

U shaped rear lounge and comprehensive kitchen are UK van characteristics.
Permanent beds, large lounge a limited kitchens are continental van characteristics.

Good luck with your quest.

C.


----------



## EuropeanCampers (Mar 28, 2008)

Freddiebooks,

Mine is an 04 and has a U shape lounge and dinette at front.

I have a pretty good knowledge of the Hymer layouts, what exactly are you after and what age? Let me know and I can tell you what is available. However, If you mean new new, then Im afraid there are not any U shape lounges any more from Hymer.

However, I came across something rather splendid the other day. N&B (part of Hymer) have a UK special layout which includes U shape lounge and front lounge etc.

This is the link: http://www.travelworldrv.co.uk/RVDetails.asp?idVehicle=615&Type=Used

Id love to know how it appears to have a big garage (see door) over a Ushaped lounge. If they have pulled that one off then I could well be heading for one of these a few years down the track.

G


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi Freddiebooks,

Here is a link to Hymer layouts. DCMIUK, however, it may not include the latest models.

Regards,

Jock.


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

These Integrated layouts are more up to date. :wink:

Jock.


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

GEHOO7
I think the garage on the n&b you mention is tiny, the doors are big but then its tiny inside with the frame coming down. I saw an article about a couple who had one and they had to put foam cushioning on the frame legs etc and crawl inside to retrieve things.

Paul.


----------



## Rainbow-Chasers (Sep 2, 2008)

Go to a dealer and try them out! That is all I can suggest - they do u-shape lounges but they are very 'friendly' - interl;ocking legs with those sitting opposite unless you are under average height.

Some do not have problems, other find it uncomfortable - so try it and see what you think! Older ones also had this continental idea of having different fabrics for different zones - which to me looked like it was made up out of donantions from other vehicles! 

Having said that, they are popular and time served vehicles!


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

GEH007 said:


> However, I came across something rather splendid the other day. N&B (part of Hymer) have a UK special layout which includes U shape lounge and front lounge etc.


I think this is one of several N&Bs specially fitted out to a Brownhills design for the UK market. We saw one at the NEC a couple of years ago and thought they were absolutely awful, a good basic design ruined. The space in the second lounge was almost unuseable and the resultant storage space completely inaqequate. The design never took off. I also remember someone in the trade telling me that they had enormous problems selling them because of the odd design.
It's all personal taste of course but I wouldn't advise anyone to buy one of these beasts (in spite of being a N&B fan). If you really must have a rear lounge either look for one of the (rare) Hymers or buy a UK made coachbuilt.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Exactly Gaspode, this is the last of ten Brownhills had specially made of that design.Besides which it is two years old already and Brownhills were offering it last year for around 62K so it seems to have appreciated a little in the meantime. :roll: 

tony


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

*Re: To the fully integrated types, can you help a coach buil*



Freddiebooks said:


> The Hymers A class that pass me by have been grabbing my attention more and more. Some of the new ones look terrific.
> 
> .......
> 
> ...


nowadays most of them have fixed beds at the back as well as the A class drop down bed, which to me is a waste of space, and makes the vans much too long. Hymer, Pilote, Rapido and others used to do loads of A class vans at or around 6m long, but apart from a couple of notable exceptions (Hymer B504 508?) most of them are too long for us.  And too expensive :x


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Whats the problem with length, a 7.5m drives the same as a 6m, except with the bigger one, you have more room . :lol: 

tony


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

:lol: Gemmy

our drive won't take it & we can actually park at under 6m in many car parks. 
Size isn't everything :wink:


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Tell that to my wife. 8O :lol: :roll: 

tony


----------

